# Usure du ssd



## AppleSpirit (7 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

Une petite question un peu bête mais qui me tracasse quand même puisque le ssd du MacBook Pro 2016 est soudé et ne pourra jamais être remplacé. 

Un exemple, si j'installe Windows 10 en dual boot via Boot Camp en lui assignant par exemple 60 gigas de mon ssd de 256 gigas et que pendant 4 ans je n'utilise quand très ponctuellement et très rarement windows, est-ce que je dois m'attendre à ce que mon ssd ne subisse une usure que sur la partition macOS  et quasiment aucunement sur la partition windows ? En d'autres termes pourrait-il se produire une usure déséquilibrée qui ne se focaliserait que sur une partie du disque et pas sur l'autre ? 

Merci pour vos conseils et réponses.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Avril 2017)

Aucune réponse ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Avril 2017)

En théorie je pense que oui. Les puces mémoire etant donnees pour un certain nombre de réécritures, celles les plus sollicitées atteindront cette limite en premier. 
Par contre, je pense qu'une fois ces zones mémoires défaillantes, c'est tout le SSD qui sera mort.


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2017)

Salut *AppleSpirit
*
L'espace d'un disque, matériellement parlant, est constitué d'un alignement de celllules qui peuvent porter chacune un seul *bit* d'écriture (*1* ou *0*).

Mais ce même espace d'un disque > dès lors qu'il est question de fichiers d'écriture > n'est plus mesuré en *bits* élémentaires > mais en *blocs* logiques > chaque *bloc* étant constitué de *512* *octets* de *8* *bits*. Cette mesure "à plus grande échelle" s'explique par le fait que le *bloc* logique (*512 octets*) est la plus petite unité signifiante en ce qui concerne des fichiers. Un fichier écrit sur le disque > sera donc constitué d'une série de *blocs* qui constitue son allocation_bloc.

Comme l'espace d'un disque est donc "orienté_fichiers" (aussi bien fichiers-Système que fichiers de données d'utilisateur) > l'espace total du disque est alors logiquement déterminé, d'usine, avant tout partitionnement ou formatage, comme une série linéaire de *blocs* logiques numérotés  allant du *bloc* n°*0* (ou premier *bloc* dans l'absolu) au *bloc* n°*n* (ou dernier *bloc* dans l'absolu).

Lorsque tu établis un partitionnement de ton disque > tu détermines des tranches logiques (*slices*) qui vont rigoureusement du *bloc* n° tant (limite initiale incluse) au *bloc* n° tant (limite finale incluse) pour chaque partition > "découpage" enregistré dans la table de partition dont les fichiers descripteurs résident sur les tous premiers *blocs* du disque.

Étant donné telle partition qui va du *bloc* n° tant au *bloc* n° tant > son formatage consiste à inscrire sur les premiers *blocs* de cette partition les fichiers d'un *système de fichiers* (d'un type donné) > *système de fichiers* dont la fonction est de définir un volume montable sur les *blocs* de la partition et présentant des fichiers (recherchables > lisibles > éditables > supprimables).

Si tu supposes à présent *macOS* installé dans le volume qui monte sur les *blocs* d'une partition *A* et *Windows* installé dans le volume qui monte sur les *blocs* d'une partition *B* --> aussi longtemps que tu démarres sur *macOS* en opérant (supposons-le) sans périphériques > les jeux d'écriture ne concerneront strictement que l'alignement de *blocs* de la partition correspondante *A*. Et absolument pas ceux de la partition du volume *Windows* dont tu ne te sers pas. Volume défini par un système de fichiers *ntfs* absolument ininscriptible depuis *macOS* > à moins d'utiliser un logiciel tiers.

Donc les opérations élémentaires d'effacement de cellules avant inscription de nouveaux *bits* (*trim*) > impliquées par les jeux d'écriture de fichiers au niveau *blocs* logiques > ne s'effectueront strictement que dans les limites de la tranche d'espace disque (*slice*) qu'est la partition. Et absolument pas à la tranche d'espace disque constituée par une autre partition.


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Avril 2017)

Merci macomaniac. Et si je ne possède qu'une seule et unique partition Mac OS occupant donc tout l'espace ssd (d'un total de 250 go) et que pendant 4 ans l'espace utilisé ne se monte qu'à 80 gigas maximum ? Est-ce que la logique sera la même ? Est-ce que seuls les blocs touchés par ces 80 gigas subiront une usure et est-ce que les 170 gigas restants demeureront intacts comme neufs sortis d'usine ?


----------



## macomaniac (11 Avril 2017)

Les blocs alloués à l'écriture de fichiers sont contigus par défaut. Si une suppression de fichier a libéré des blocs de leur allocation > ces blocs libres se trouvent affectés à l'écriture du prochain fichier > et en cas d'excès de blocs requis par rapport au nombre de blocs libres contigus > des blocs distants se trouvent alloués pour la suite de l'écriture du fichier. Toutes ces allocations (contiguës ou distantes) étant gérées par un fichier du système de fichiers qui définit le volume.

Cette brève description tend à montrer qu'un principe d'économie préside aux allocations de blocs : utiliser les prochains blocs libres pour l'allocation aux fichiers > de préférence aux blocs libres éloignés (du point de vue de la série linéaire de numérotation de blocs impartis à la partition sur laquelle est monté le volume).

Je présume alors (comme toi) qu'une partition de 250 Go dédiée à un OS > dont jamais plus de 80 Go ne seraient occupés en fichiers > devrait conserver ses blocs "distants" (du départ de la numérotation des blocs de la partition) libres de toute allocation (par exemple à partir du 100è Go de blocs jusqu'au 250è Go) > ce qui implique que les cellules élémentaires correspondant à ces blocs ne seraient jamais affectées en bits d'écriture.

Quelqu'un dont l'imaginaire emprunterait aux techniques agricoles de jachères des parcelles > pourrait s'amuser alors à créer sur son disque de 250 Go --> 3 partitions de 83 Go (s'il prévoyait de n'avoir pas besoin de davantage d'espace) > commencer par installer son OS sur la première sans se servir des 2 autres > et effacer chaque année la partition de résidence de l'OS > après clonage des fichiers dans la partition immédiatement subalterne > et ainsi de suite par rotation. Ainsi > chaque étendue de blocs d'une partition serait utilisée en écriture 1 fois tous les 3 ans.

Ce scénario est assez "poilant" (c'est pourquoi je m'amuse à le décrire) mais pas dénué de fondement. Certes > la durée de vie des cellules élémentaires d'un SSD est largement supérieure à 4 ans d'utilisation ; néanmoins (en tout cas sur des SSD de tierce partie de type 2,5 pouces - les seuls dont j'ai l'expérience) l'impression qui ressort sur le long terme est que le SSD a tendance à "ralentir" à l'usage - indépendamment de l'aspect "alourdissement" du fonctionnement d'un OS par toutes les implémentations de l'utilisateur par rapport à un clean install. Je me demande si cela aurait à voir avec l'usage répété des mêmes cellules...


----------



## AppleSpirit (11 Avril 2017)

Excellente explication. Et dernière chose, quelle est à peu près l'espérance de vie des ssd soudés fournis par Apple dans les derniers MacBook Pro 2016 avant qu'ils ne commencent à ralentir ? Et enfin est-ce réellement totalement impossible de les remplacer en les "dé-soudant" ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2017)

Personne n'en a la moindre idee dès lors que ce "SSD" (en fait des puces de memoire flash réparties sur la carte mère là où il y avait de la place) est une pure conception Apple n'ayant pu être testé par personne. 

Quant à les changer en fin de vie... ça me semble bien illusoire. Non seulement il faut un matériel de pointe pour ce type de soudure mais en plus il faut avoir accès aux vendeurs de ces puces memoire.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2017)

Dans mon cas : mon MacBook Air date de juillet 2011 et il n'y a jusqu'ici eu aucun signe de fatigue du disque. Pas d'erreur reportée sur les partitions ni côté macOS ni côté Linux ni mollesse apparente dans les performances.
N'ayant pas fait de tests techniques, cela reste empirique mais il est toujours aussi réactif, même avec ce lourdaud de Sierra (quand je passe sous KUbuntu, c'est encore mieux).

Côté performance, le TRIM est intéressant dans la mesure où il joue le rôle de voiture-balai et nettoie les cellules libérées, les rendant immédiatement disponibles, ce qui permet de conserver des niveaux de performance réguliers au cours du temps. Chaque système gère le TRIM suivant ses propres principes : Windows et macOS semblent utiliser la commande TRIM au moment même de la suppression des fichiers, Linux préfère par défaut avoir un TRIM général quotidien (à mon avis, cela suffit pour le commun des mortels et c'est un bon compromis côté performance).

Quant à la dégradation des cellules... Si le SSD est bien contrôlé, des cellules dégradées doivent invalider _seulement_ le bloc auquel elles appartiennent : si toute la partition, voire tout le disque, est marquée invalide dès qu'une cellule a rendu l'âme, ce n'est pas un bon modèle. Je dirais qu'il faut consulter les spécifications des supports : il te faut donc déterminer quel est le modèle de ton SSD (type et constructeur) et regarder ses caractéristiques sur le site du fournisseur, avec le fol espoir d'y trouver les renseignements _techniques_ (et pas commerciaux) _ad hoc_.


----------



## r e m y (12 Avril 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Je dirais qu'il faut consulter les spécifications des supports : il te faut donc déterminer quel est le modèle de ton SSD (type et constructeur) et regarder ses caractéristiques sur le site du fournisseur, avec le fol espoir d'y trouver les renseignements _techniques_ (et pas commerciaux) _ad hoc_.


Quand on parle du "SSD" des MacBookPro 2016.... bon courage pour trouver ces infos.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Quand on parle du "SSD" des MacBookPro 2016.... bon courage pour trouver ces infos.


Tu es pessimiste.


----------



## AppleSpirit (14 Avril 2017)

Donc si je résume les deux options ci-dessous ont le même impact sur l'usure du SSD :

1. Une seule partition avec seulement Mac OS installé sur ma machine et je n'utilise que 70 gigas sur 256.

2. Deux partitions avec Mac OS sur la première partition (70 gigas utilisés) et windows 10 presque jamais utilisé sur la seconde partition (100 giga utilisés).


----------



## macomaniac (14 Avril 2017)

Salut *AppleSpirit
*
Je pense, en effet, que les options *1* et *2* sont équivalentes pour ce qui est de l'usage effectif des blocs en écriture.


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2017)

Difficile d'être définitif sur ce point : Windows et macOS ont des méthodes de gestion de leurs FS (FS pour système de fichiers : ça devient long écrire...) différentes. 
À mon avis, tu aurais intérêt à n'utiliser _que _ Windows, qui avait et a peut-être encore l'habitude d'en mettre de partout. 

Pour bien faire, indépendamment de la partition Windows qui sera peu utilisée, tu devrais créer deux partitions pour macOS. Une assez bien ajustée au système pour qu'il ait un peu de mou une fois l'image de la mémoire créée (genre le système + la taille de la RAM + 15 GB, avec un compte administrateur de secours) et une autre partition dans laquelle se trouve ton compte principal (et d'autres éventuellement).
Comme ça, ce qui est statique reste confiné dans un espace resteint. Ce qui est dynamique a le maximum d'espace pour évoluer.


----------

